# Una nueva forma de empacar bicis .



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos y amigas :

Once upon a time ...ja ja ja , its better , long ago and far away... me acorde de James Taylor , ese cuate no le da a la bici , pero como le da a la cantada , la guitarra y la compositeada , por cierto en éste foro de gran categoría , no hay damas verdad ?? digo auténticas ladies D'arbanville .

Hace unos días estando en California (never rain'in southern california), me ví en la penosa necesidad de comprar unos cuadritos de bicis y algunas partes (pero que necesidad....para que tanto problema ...) , ustedes ya conocen el tamaño de las cajas de bicis o cuadros , pero resulta que como nada mas me traje 6 frames (puro de Steber y de Dave ) me vale sombrilla si esto lo lee alguien de la aduana , pagué mis impuestos legalmente (tengo mis boletas , pedimentos y todo ) entonces les comentaba que al llevar mis cajitas a UPS para enviarlas a México lindo y querido ...... me dijeron los del mostrador de UPS que si no quería mejor enviarlas en otro tipo de caja , más práctica y menos estorbosa , le pregunté si el flete me saldría mas barato y me dijeron que clarín corneta y con su escopeta , que sacan unas cajas como de calentador de gas , chaparronas y les dije , ahí no cabe un cuadro , me dice el american citizen from Chiautla de Juarez , Puebla , si cabe , seguro... , y si cupo perfectamente , aparte me forraron cada cuadro con plastico de burbujas y después de meter los cuadros en sus respectivas cajas , rellenaron , pero a lo cañon de las bolitas esas de unicel y me cobraron como 25% menos , ya que en volumen ocupan mucho menos espacio .

Hice la prueba con una caja a ver que pasaba en el regreso en el avión y con todo y lo mamertos que están en los aeropuertos estadounidenses, sobre todo por mi aspecto de fedayin iranirakisiriopoblano with a England Master degree and with aircraft pilot license from Tampa Florida private school , ni caso le hicieron a mi bike -box , a diferencia de otras ocasiones en que se ponen espesos con las cajas reglamentarias de bicis .

De tal forma estimados lectores y compañeros del pedal , que cuando se quieran traer un frame de allende las fronteras , empaquen en esas cajas , igual y los aduaneros piensan que traemos un calentador de gas para nuestras jausses.

the last bike smuggler , I mean the last biker , se me salió..........


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cool info!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Caja de calentador de esos cilíndricos? cuales son las dimensiones?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Caja de calentador de esos cilíndricos? cuales son las dimensiones?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

16 X 16 X 49 PULGADAS.


----------

